# need some help



## arctek jim (Oct 4, 2006)

this is max. i adopted him. i know there are different types of pit bulls. what can he be? nice site btw. thanks. jim


----------



## arctek jim (Oct 4, 2006)

*something funny*

here he is again @ my shop. he likes the paper towels. lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He looks like the type you love and feed and treat as your best friend. LOL!!

You'll never know his bloodlines without a pedigree, but if you don't plan to show or breed or weightpull, that's no big deal. 

He looks like a very handsome friendly guy who is happy to have a home. He's a good lookin guy and looks like a regular 'ole APBT.

P.S - Thanks for rescuing!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey welcome!

Just some info, First there really are not TYPES of APBT. There are however different bloodlines within the APBT family. However as has been stated you can not know this without papers. Your dog looks like a nice looking APBT and thats about as much information you will be able to get on him. Looks very good and thanks for rescuing.!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I concur^
He's a handsome lil guy...:thumbsup:


----------

